# Ambient Temp Sensor



## Mr Rumblur (Oct 12, 2009)

Hey guys can anyone tell me where the ambient temp sensor is located on an E38? I've looked around the pass. side fog light with no luck. Thanks in advance!


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

its sort of under the car on the plastic panel, right under the passenger side fog light. unless it was moved or something, it should be there. but it is attached to the panel under the car.


----------

